
Show HN: Yarr – Yet Another RSS Reader - nkanaev
https://github.com/nkanaev/yarr
======
fileeditview
At least a screenshot is there but maybe provide a bit more details.. I really
don't get why people show off projects with zero description. Sure it's an rss
reader but what features does it actually offer?

E.g. I see "make build_macos" and wonder if other platforms are supported? I
don't want to have to find out myself that it does not support linux.

~~~
nkanaev
author here.

Since it's yet another RSS reader, it supports the basic functionality of
almost all the other alternatives (managing feeds, reading,
importing/exporting, searching etc.).

The plans are to support all 3 platforms (Linux, Windows, MacOS). You can try
compiling it via `make build_linux` & `make build_windows` on the
corresponding platforms.

~~~
maggit
I, too, would have appreciated slightly more documentation. Here are two
questions I had, and what I figured out.

Many RSS readers are stand-alone GUI applications. I would have appreciated an
up-front notice that this is a hosted solution. (Which is what I am looking
for. I'd like the same view of what's read and unread on my different devices,
thank you)

Different RSS readers use different storage backends. I dug through your code,
and it seems to use SQLite, which is exactly what I hoped for. It's a huge
difference in deployment and system administration headaches whether it uses
an embedded or a hosted database.

Looks interesting! I'd also appreciate a prebuilt binary for Linux, but I
understand that it's still early days. Paying attention :)

~~~
nkanaev
thanks for the feedback. i'll update the readme to reflect that.

------
m_eiman
Should have waited with launch until Saturday:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Talk_Like_a_Pira...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Talk_Like_a_Pirate_Day)

~~~
scott31
Why?

~~~
jtanderson
Saturday = int’l talk like a pirate day (as linked by GP).

Pirates say, “Yarr!”

------
stevenicr
Glad to see people still making new ways to absorb via rss - I still feel it's
the best method for getting news and things, and the more options we have to
show others how they can be used - maybe the better.

Wonder if anyone has made a self-hosted way to create a 'my.yahoo' or netvibes
, pageflakes kind of page with rss feeds?

I started to put together some plugins for wordpress/buddpress to allow people
to make something like that for their own, but got bogged down and never tried
to mash it all together yet.

Anyone have a browser extension that can find rss feeds for pages?

I long for the days of yesteryears where yahoo news searches had an rss button
or link to copy right there - and discovering rss on news portals and
elsewhere was easier not hidden.

~~~
dewey
> Anyone have a browser extension that can find rss feeds for pages?

I was looking for something like that for a long time after all the browsers
kinda removed that functionality. I'm not using the following for Safari and
it's great:

[https://rss-extension.bitpiston.com](https://rss-extension.bitpiston.com)

~~~
junkblocker
> Anyone have a browser extension that can find rss feeds for pages?

I wrote/use this greasemonkey script -
[https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/6261-rss-atom-feed-
subscri...](https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/6261-rss-atom-feed-subscribe-
button-generator) \- it still mostly works but strict CSP on sites these days
has been causing some trouble. Maybe turning it into a browser extension is
the thing to do.

------
dewey
Always great to see more RSS readers. Are you thinking about making it API
compatible with others so people can use any of the existing apps?

I'm currently using
[https://github.com/miniflux/miniflux](https://github.com/miniflux/miniflux)
(Also written in Go) and it supports the Fever API which means I can use any
app on most platforms to sync with.

~~~
jessaustin
This is probably a dumb question, but what does the Fever API do that isn't
done in RSS itself? Does it keep track of what you've read already?

~~~
dewey
Not a dumb question. It syncs read status across their web interface and every
Fever supporting app on all platforms. You can also "star" items which then
also gets synced.

------
mmcdole
I really like the minimalist UI! I'm excited to try this out. I'm the author
of the gofeed[0] dependency and it is cool to see people using it.

[0] [https://github.com/mmcdole/gofeed](https://github.com/mmcdole/gofeed)

~~~
dewey
Thanks for that library, I use it in some of my projects too.

------
codydh
This reminds me a lot of an older iteration of Feedbin:
[https://github.com/feedbin/feedbin](https://github.com/feedbin/feedbin)

------
vmsp
Haven't tried it but it looks nice. Reminds me of
[https://bazqux.com/](https://bazqux.com/)

------
app4soft
_" Yarr"_ name already used by other project.[0]

[0] [https://github.com/Yarr/Yarr](https://github.com/Yarr/Yarr)

~~~
klinskyc
There are so many projects out there, it's hard to avoid naming collisions. I
don't think a project with 10 stars can lay exclusive claim to a four letter
name.

~~~
comboy
There are already many RSS readers with this name:

[https://github.com/channikhabra/yarr](https://github.com/channikhabra/yarr)

[https://fossdroid.com/a/yarr.html](https://fossdroid.com/a/yarr.html)

etc. The name sounded familiar (I think I used one in the past) so I googled
and I haven't found it, but I did find many others.

~~~
quickthrower2
The clue is in the “ya” ... “yet another”

